

What does it take to be happy? About $75,000 - known
http://www.latimes.com/health/boostershots/la-heb-money-20100906,0,6014464.story

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Same topic, many articles:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1668979>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1668909> <\- This one

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1668478>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1667603>

